# Problem with Canon 255HS battery



## savvy (Dec 27, 2013)

I have bought canon IXUS 255HS 3 months ago... Now there is some problem with the battery/camera.. When i try to turn camera on, the display shows 'charge the battery', even just after a full charge(assuming the charger is not damaged)... Sometimes, after a few time later, the camera turns on... Sometimes it never turns on after repeated try... This happens at random irrespective of the fact whether the battery is full or not.. I don't know whether it is a camera or battery or charger problem... What to do now ?? I don't have much faith in canon service centre... Does anyone has faced this ?? Any suggestions ??


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2013)

bro you dont have much choice...
1. you can try to find someone with similar cam which can use ur battery and charger to test 
2. go to service center

else go to a proper shop and tell him that one of them is damaged and you would like to replace it...just test it there and buy


----------



## nac (Dec 27, 2013)

As Sujoy suggested take it to the store where you bought (if you bought it from a local store) else take it to the service center. After all its under warranty. Before that if possible check whether you can find the similar camera/battery with your friends.


----------



## savvy (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok guys, thnx for your suggestions... I will go to the shop... I am thinking what i will say if the camera behaves normally then...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2013)

then say "it seems all is fine..donno y it was not working at home...maybe power fluctuation...accha bhaia ek duracell ka pack de dena" Rs. 20 wala   and run out of the shop


----------



## savvy (Dec 30, 2013)

Today i went to the shop... At first the camera turned on normally, then it didn't and after sometimes, it again turned on... The guy told to go the service centre... But he turned the ECO mode off and also the grid lines... To my surprise, the camera was working fine !!! I became just curious : turned on eco mode & grid lines ; & now it is again showing the same thing 'charge the battery'... I have made sure that battery has enough charge.... Is it just a coincidence or there really is some link which i am missing ?? And why is the problem arising intermittently ??? I am really confused... Now i am not sure it will show the problem when i go to the service centre.. !!!


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2013)

it seems some software bug ..search the net if they have released some update for ur cam..or else go to service center


----------

